# Gas BBQ for Smoking



## markuk (Feb 4, 2014)

Been thinking over the winter about switching to Gas for smoking/BBQ

something like this 













810-8411-5-l.jpg



__ markuk
__ Feb 4, 2014






Which are normally available through ASDA in the summer.....

The main reason is the "messing about" and time required using Charcoal - I've got plenty of Oak now thanks to the storm round here back in the Autumn and I think I read somewhere you can smoke the wood using one of these bad boys ??

Any pros or cons etc

Thanks everyone

Mark


----------



## darwin101 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have seen where guys will make a packet of wood chips or dust and place it over the gas burners to add a bit of smoke, not sure how well that works or how often they would need to be replaced to impart enough smoke flavour. Gas grills are great when you're in a hurry or just doing a few small items.


----------



## wade (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Mark

Until recently I have always been a charcoal/wood guy who believed that you could never get good results with Gas. However many people on here cook very successfully on propane and my chicken test suggests that the difference, if any, is minimal - with chicken anyway

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146957/of-course-charcoal-is-better-than-gas-isnt-it

When I got my gas grill (not dissimilar to the one in your picture) I had to make a few mods in order to keep a constant temperature within the chamber. I had to block up all of the "accessory" holes that allow you to insert spit turners etc. and also had to make a blanking plate that covered much of the large ventilation slot that is at the back. Once I had done this I could get reasonable temperature control at low temperatures indirectly by using the outside burners. If you get one make sure that it has at least 3 burners - preferably 4. Even with most of the accessory vents covered I do find it susceptible to rapid temperature swings if it is windy.

You can certainly get smoke by using a smoke box or foil packet of wood chunks/chips that you need to place on/near of the burners. These produce smoke for a short period of time and will need topping up regularly during a long smoke. I am not aware of a way of using wood blocks in a gas grill to get smoke though - maybe others on here can give advice on that. The charcoal smoker on the other hand will happily work away at the same blocks of seasoned wood for several hours producing a constant supply of smoke.

I have changed my opinion now and agree with the guys on here that you can do some good smoking on gas however I think it is a different type of smoking. Not better or worse - just different. The chickens I cooked (1 hour ish) showed little difference in final taste however when I repeated the test later with ribs (6 hours) the difference was marked.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello Mark.  For EVER I only used mesquite as a fuel source.  REAL MEN USE WOOD!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I try to smoke year round.  The neighbours now know it's jut that crazy yank at it again.  The great British weather has finally defeated me.  I am going propane with a mailbox mod and AMNPS.  From what I have read you do not have a covered area for smoking so the rain shuts you down.  Have you thought about a fridge conversion?  That's where I am going.  Completely sealed and insulated unit.  Smoke in rain or snow.  I think you could build it cheaper also.  I bought a 1955 fridge and a dual LPG oven off E-Bay.  I have 2 oven control valves, 2 pilots, 2 thermocouplers ,2 burners and 2 fans ( should I decide to use them ).  £80 all in.  It will control temp just like and oven, light up and then turn off.  Add the mailbox mod for smoke and you are away.  Just food for thought.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info folks - if you do your fridge conversion be interested to see build pix however i am pretty rubbish a DIY

Going to re post this on main site too to see what comes back....

Mark


----------



## wade (Feb 9, 2014)

Everything that gets posted here shows up on "New Posts" as well so most people will have seen it I think


----------

